# Radon Jealous 2020: Ein "knackiges" Erlebnis



## scf2008 (16. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin (mittlerweile) zufriedener Fahrer eines Jealous AL 8.0 2020. Das Rad ist wirklich toll, fährt sich super und ist optisch ein absoluter Traum.

Das Jealous ist mein drittes Radon-Bike. Eines davon habe ich "fahrbereit" direkt vor Ort im Shop gekauft. Das andere auf Basis eines Rahmensets selbst aufgebaut. Beide Bikes haben mir treue Dienste geleistet und ich war stets zufrieden.

Weiterhin gebe ich zu, dass ich ziemlich kleinlich bin, was Geräuschentwicklungen außerhalb der Norm angeht. Das betrifft all meine Gegenstände des täglichen Nutzens. Sei es das Auto, der Computer oder eben das Bike - jedes kleinste unnormale Geräusch stört mich enorm und ich investiere gerne sehr viel Zeit in die "Stummschaltung" all dieser Dinge.

Also habe ich vor gut einem Monat das Jealous in einem großen Karton geliefert bekommen. Schnell den Lenker montiert und die erste Testfahrt gestartet. Mit dem ersten Eindruck: Wow, dieses Bike ist wirklich laut. Das ganze Rad fühlte sich polterig, klappernd und knarzend an. Die Front klapperte, als wäre der Vorbau nicht korrekt montiert. Der Antrieb knarzte, als hätte das Tretlager schon viele Kilometer hinter sich und die Bremsen schliffen und quietschen. Der Ersteindruck war also, abgesehen von der tollen Optik, äußerst ernüchternd.

Also begann die Fehlersuche, deren Lösungen ich in chronologischer Reihenfolge schildere:

*Die Klapperfront*
Die an der Jealous-Front verbauten Kabelzüge sind wirklich, wirklich geräuschanfällig, wenn mann sie so lässt, wie sie sind. Ich hatte wirklich schon viele Fahrräder, aber derart "laute Kabel" habe ich noch nie erlebt. Ohne die entsprechenden Abstandhalter (oder Kabelbinder, oder Klebeband - was eben am besten gefällt) sollte man das Jealous besser von Kopfsteinpflaster oder Wurzeltrails fernhalten. Trotz meiner Geräuschempfindlichkeit konnte ich meine beiden anderen Radons gänzlich ohne solche Maßnahmen fahren. Selbst unabhängige Außenstehende bemerkten direkt die Lautstärke der Jealous-Front: "Ist da irgendwas nicht richtig montiert?".
Das Problem ließ sich natürlich dennoch vergleichsweise leicht beheben.

*Der knarzende Rahmen*
Besonders oft vermutet man in diesem Szenario ja den Antrieb als Quelle allen Übels. Meine erste "Press Fit", von der ich ja schon gelesen hatte, dass sie geräuschanfällig sein kann, stand als erster Verdächtiger im Raum. Oder kommt es doch von der Tellis-Stütze, die entgegen aller Testberichte doch nicht so spielfrei sitzt, wie beworben? ... Nein, nicht in diesem Fall: Die hintere Steckachse war die verantwortliche Geräuschquelle. Auf gut Glück hatte ich die Achse entfernt, um sie auf ausreichende Fettung zu prüfen und anschließend wieder montiert. Und siehe da: Das Geräusch trat nicht mehr auf. Somit erzeugte bis dahin die wohl nicht ganz einwandfreie sitzende Steckachse über den Resonanzkörper des Rahmens laute Geräusche, die das Ohr eher in der Mitte des Bikes verortet hätte. Hier hat der Radon-Monteur wohl nicht ganz sauber gearbeitet.

*Die Magura-Bremsen*
Obwohl diese im stehenden Zustand des Bikes schleiffrei und mittig durch den Bremssattel liefen, erzeugten sie beim Fahren in bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereichen besonders störende und sich verstärkende Schleifgeräusche. Die genaue Überprüfung zeigte, dass die Scheiben minimal unrund liefen bzw. verzogen waren und offenbar ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit ausreichende Schwingungen entwickelten, um letztlich doch genussvoll an den Belägen zu reiben - aber eben immer nur an einer bestimmten kleinen Position pro Umdrehung, was die Schärfe des erzeugten Sounds noch weiter verstärkte. Durch etliche Feinjustierungen des Bremssattels und Formkorrekturen der Bremsscheiben konnte dieses Problem letztlich behoben werden.

*Der knarzende Rahmen / Die klappernde Front Teil II*
Ich stellte fest, dass das Bike knackende Geräusche macht, wenn die Front bzw. Gabel unter Last stehen. In diesem Fall war die Steckachse korrekt festgezogen. Die Kabelzüge hatte ich ja bereits optimiert. Der Vorbau hatte kein Spiel. Die Gabel funktionierte normal. Mein Verdacht war schließlich, dass irgendein Teil am Lenker nicht richtig / zu fest montiert sein muss bzw. der gesamte Vorbau trotz korrekten Einbaus einen "Knacks" hat. Aber weit gefehlt: Es begab sich, dass der Zug des Schaltwerks, welcher als einziger innerhalb des Rahmens verläuft, an exakt dieser "Rahmeneintrittsstelle" unter Belastung / Dämpfung ein lautes Knacken erzeugt, welches der Rahmen mal wieder um ein Vielfaches verstärkte. Das Geräusch war so laut, dass es selbst im Gelände deutlich zu hören war. Ursprung war die Verbindungsstelle zwischen Schaltzug, Rahmen und dem kleinen Plastikteil, das am Rahmeneingang angebracht ist. Abhilfe verschaffte ein weiteres Fixieren des Schaltzuges zusammen mit Dropper-Zug und HR-Bremse, wodurch dieser kein "Spiel" mehr am Eingang zum Rahmen hatte. Problem gelöst.

*Der plötzlich nun doch knackende Antrieb*
Während der bereits beschriebenen Maßnahmen und Geräuschverortungen hatte ich vermutlich jede Schraubverbindung des Bikes mehrfach überprüft, gelöst und wieder angezogen. Nachdem ich nun die Problematik des zuletzt beschriebenen Geräusches überwunden hatte, war ich einige Kilometer geräuschfrei unterwegs und extrem glücklich. Nach einem etwas steileren Anstieg vernahm ich aber erneut ein Knacken im Antrieb und verdächtigte natürlich primär wieder das Hinterrad. Um diesen Punkt aber etwas abzukürzen: Hier hatte ich mir eine Geräuschquelle nachträglich selbst eingebaut, da ich offenbar das rechte Pedal zu fest und mit zu wenig Montagepaste eingedreht hatte. Auch dieser Umstand erzeugte ungewöhnlich laute Geräusche beim Treten. Eine erneute Montage des Pedals konnte aber auch dieses Geräusch wieder verschwinden lassen.

*Was quietscht da leis am Hinterrad?*
Das Rad war jetzt schon so richtig leise. Juchu! Endlich. Aber was ist das? Bei jeder Radumdrehung pfeift irgendwas am Hinterrad. Leise, aber doch vernehmbar und auf Dauer nervig, wenn man darauf achtet. Doch wieder die Bremse? Gibt es doch einen Berührungspunkt, den ich übersehen habe? Mantel rutscht? Lager fehlerhaft? Oder die Steckachse doch wieder falsch angezogen? Alles geprüft, alles okay - Geräusch blieb. Hier im Forum habe ich dann in Beiträgen gelesen, dass das Ventil Ursache eines solches Geräusches sein kann. Und tatsächlich! Das Herunterlaufenlassen eines kleinen Tropfen Öls am Ventil hat geholfen. Hier scheint es, warum auch immer, bei jeder Umdrehung gequietscht zu haben. Also war auch dieses Problem gelöst....

Letztlich ist mein Jealous doch noch ein echter Leisetreter geworden und ich kann geräuschfrei durch den Wald fahren. Ich bin glücklich und finde das Bike mittlerweile genau so super, wie ich es mir von Anfang an gewünscht hätte.

Was lernt man daraus?

Die "Fahrfertigkeit" eines Bikes aus dem Karton ist ein dehnbarer Begriff
Geräuschquellen am Bike sind meistens NICHT dort, wo man sie zuerst vermutet
Besser alles mehrfach prüfen - aber nicht zu oft, sonst läuft man Gefahr, noch mehr Fehler einzubauen
Fahrradrahmen besitzen die Eigenschaft, kleinste Geräusche unglaublich zu verstärken
Die meisten Bikes, die mir auf den Touren entgegen kommen, knacken und knarzen (für meinen Geschmack) viel zu laut! 

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. April 2020)

scf2008 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin (mittlerweile) zufriedener Fahrer eines Jealous AL 8.0 2020. Das Rad ist wirklich toll, fährt sich super und ist optisch ein absoluter Traum.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deinen ausfühlichen Erfahrungsbereicht. Jetzt, wo alle Störrgeräusche beseitigt sind: viel Spaß mit dem JEALOUS!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (16. April 2020)

Freundlich umschrieben für : "Danke dass du unseren Job gemacht hast"


----------



## martin_1982 (16. April 2020)

Servus Andreas, 

Danke für deinen tollen Bericht, die meisten Passagen sind für mich verständlich - doch bei der Klapperfront wäre ich dir sehr dankbar wenn du die beschriebene Ausführung genauer erläutern würdest - oder alternativ Bilder einstellen könntest 



scf2008 schrieb:


> *Die Klapperfront*
> Die an der Jealous-Front verbauten Kabelzüge sind wirklich, wirklich geräuschanfällig, wenn mann sie so lässt, wie sie sind. Ich hatte wirklich schon viele Fahrräder, aber derart "laute Kabel" habe ich noch nie erlebt. Ohne die entsprechenden Abstandhalter (oder Kabelbinder, oder Klebeband - was eben am besten gefällt) sollte man das Jealous besser von Kopfsteinpflaster oder Wurzeltrails fernhalten. Trotz meiner Geräuschempfindlichkeit konnte ich meine beiden anderen Radons gänzlich ohne solche Maßnahmen fahren. Selbst unabhängige Außenstehende bemerkten direkt die Lautstärke der Jealous-Front: "Ist da irgendwas nicht richtig montiert?".
> Das Problem ließ sich natürlich dennoch vergleichsweise leicht beheben.



Ich denke mit dem Problem kämpfen mehrere Besitzer 

LG
Martin


----------



## scf2008 (16. April 2020)

martin_1982 schrieb:


> Servus Andreas,
> 
> Danke für deinen tollen Bericht, die meisten Passagen sind für mich verständlich - doch bei der Klapperfront wäre ich dir sehr dankbar wenn du die beschriebene Ausführung genauer erläutern würdest - oder alternativ Bilder einstellen könntest
> 
> ...



Hallo Martin,

Radon hat auf seiner Webseite das Problem bereits selbstständig bebildert und somit, zumindest in diesem Teil, gelöst. 

Siehe: https://www.radon-bikes.de/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_JEALOUS_AL_8.0_details_04_f0b94d485c.jpg

Hier wurden Schalt- und HR-Bremszug miteinander verbunden. Ich habe das Ganze noch einen Schritt weiter "optimiert", indem ich den hier von rechts kommenden Zug der Tellis-Sattelstütze ebenfalls mittels eines (nicht zu fest sitzenden) Kabelbinders mit den beiden anderen verbunden habe. Auf diese Weise habe ich das Aufeinanderschlagen der einzelnen Züge sowie das in "*Der knarzende Rahmen / Die klappernde Front Teil II*" beschriebene Geräusch gelöst.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. April 2020)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Freundlich umschrieben für : "Danke dass du unseren Job gemacht hast"



Besser kann's doch nicht laufen  Spaß beiseite: wir sind für solche Erfahrungsberichte immer dankbar um ggf. Arbeitsabläufe z.B. in der Montage optimieren zu können. Es betrifft ja (zum Glück) auch nicht alle Bikes - insofern können wir Einzelfälle durch solche Beiträge besser beurteilen oder ggf. Fehler reproduzieren.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. April 2020)

scf2008 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> Radon hat auf seiner Webseite das Problem bereits selbstständig bebildert und somit, zumindest in diesem Teil, gelöst.
> 
> ...



Die Züge z.B. durch Tape zu fixieren hat nicht nur optische Vorteile (wie hier beim Fotomuster), auch beim Fahren merkt man es je nach Anzahl der Leitungen / Leitungsverlegung positiv. Ab Werk montieren wir die Bikes jedoch bewusst ohne Tape, da viele Kunden nach Kauf z.B. die Vorbaulänge ändern oder den Lenker kürzen. Hier wäre eine auf Geräusch optimierte Verlegung sehr brenzlich und suboptimal


----------



## martin_1982 (16. April 2020)

scf2008 schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> .....



Danke!!! Das hilft auf jeden Fall weiter - falls mein Rad, das demnächst geliefert wird, auch solche Geräusche von sich gibt.

LG
Martin


----------



## bobbycar (16. April 2020)

Sich ein Komplettrad eines Versenders zuschicken lassen, lediglich den Lenker montieren, drauflosfahren und sich wie beschrieben wundern.
Finde den Fehler. ?


----------



## scf2008 (16. April 2020)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Sich ein Komplettrad eines Versenders zuschicken lassen, lediglich den Lenker montieren, drauflosfahren und sich wie beschrieben wundern.
> Finde den Fehler. ?



Da gibt es keinen Fehler. Ich habe die Probleme ja behoben und hatte sogar, nachdem sich Erfolg einstellte, richtig Freude daran. 
Und mein letztes "Komplettrad eines Versenders", wenn auch direkt vor Ort gekauft, lief von Anfang an und für einige Jahre völlig problemfrei - mit ganz wenig nachträglichem Wartungsaufwand.


----------



## mikeonbike (23. April 2020)

ich baue die räder meistens eh erst einmal komplett auseinander. zum einem, um tatsächlich alle lager und relevanten teile sauber zu fetten, zum zweiten, weil bei mir meistens viele teile direkt in die restekiste wandern. ausserdem passe ich dann auch meisten noch gleich die länge der züge und bremsleitungen an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_21 (3. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich hatte bei meinem Jealous ein fürchterliches Knacken. Woher es genau kam, konnte ich schlecht lokalisieren. Bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung knackte, knarzte es. Zuerst habe ich die Pedale neu geschmiert.
Das Knacken blieb.
Den Kassettenvielkeil innen, mit Montagepaste neu montiert.
Das Knacken blieb.
Die Kurbel zerlegt und neu geschmiert. Die Lager kontrolliert.
Das Knacken blieb.
Gedanklich war ich schon in einer Fahrradwerkstatt.
Dann habe ich noch die Hinterradachse (12er Boost) herausgeschraubt am Gewinde und am Konus abgeschmiert.
Das Knacken war weg.
Von dort hätte ich es nicht erwartet. Am Konus, der alles zusammenzieht. Klar, da wirken Kräfte.
Also, ich bin zufrieden- mein Rad wieder flüsterleise.
Gruss
Alex
Danke, für die vielen Hinweise hier


----------



## scf2008 (5. Mai 2020)

Hi Alex,

danke auch für deinen Bericht!

Sehr spannend, genau an dieser Stelle lag ja auch eine meiner Geräuschquellen. Da sollte Radon seinen Schraubern vielleicht mal einen besonderen Hinweis geben. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Alex_21 (5. Mai 2020)

Hi Andreas, auf jeden Fall auf das Risiko hinweisen. Die Achse habe ich ja selbst mehrmals schon herausgenommen und wieder eingebaut, bei Hinterradreparaturen usw.
Gruss Alex


----------



## TMD23 (23. Juni 2020)

Klappern der Schaltzughülle im Rahmen hatte ich auch. Jetzt ist eine neue mit Schaumstoffhülle drin und die Geräuschequelle beseitigt.

Am schlimmsten ist aber das Knacken vom Hinterbau, was am Übergang Endkappe der Nabe zu Schaltauge entsteht. Das kommt auch immer wieder und liegt meiner Meinung nach daran, dass das Schaltauge "zu klein" ist, bzw. die Kombination mit der Nabe ungünstig. Neu fetten, oder auch nur die Endkappe der Nabe etwas drehen, beseitigt das Geräusch dann wieder temporär.


----------



## Humankapital (13. Juli 2020)

Hallo an alle Knackgeräusch-leidgeplagten des Jealous AL.

Ich bin mittlerweile ebenfalls seit fast 3 Wochen damit beschäftigt, nervendes Knacken am Jealous AL 10.0 zu beseitigen.
Alles was in den vorangegangenen Post so vorgeschlagen wurde habe ich mittlerweile ohne Erfolg durch.
Ich denke, ich konnte an meinem Rahmen das Knacken auf die Kombination Sattelstütze-Sitzrohr eingrenzen, da es nur unter Lastwechseln der Stütze auftritt. Ähnlich einem Spannungsknacken.

Meine Turbine Stütze sieht nach gereademal ca. 160 gefahren km mittlerweile so aus: erheblicher Abrieb im unteren, vorderen Bereich. Ich denke, da bewegt sich etwas, wo sich nichts bewegen dürfte. (Einstecktiefe ist mehr als genug vorhanden (16cm))


Ich habe testweise insgesamt vier verschiedene Sattelklemmen durch. Montiert mit Fett, Montagespaste etc. plus Dreckschutz. Keine Besserung.
Hat dies jemand von euch ebenfalls beobachten können und hat ggf. eine clevere Lösung gefunden? Eine andere Stütze in dem Maß habe ich leider nicht in meinen Fuhrpark zum Testen. Und auf gut Glück eine neue kaufen wollte ich erstmal nicht, da es letztendlich auch das Sitzrohr sein kann.

Gruß, Humankapital


----------



## TMD23 (14. Juli 2020)

Das ist wirklich seltsam, dass deine Sattelstütze so verkratzt ist. Meine Stütze hat am Anfang auch mal geknackt, mit ordentlich Carbon-Montagepaste war das dann aber verschwunden. Hast du den Durchmesser der Stütze mal gemessen? Vielleicht hat die Übermaß? Oder dein Sattelrohr Untermaß in dem Bereich wo die Kratzer sind. Merkst du dass sich die Stütze auf den letzten Zentimetern schwerer einschieben lässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juli 2020)

dünne folie o.ä. im unteren bereich der stütze schaft abhilfe.


----------



## Naluli (14. Juli 2020)

Alex_21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte bei meinem Jealous ein fürchterliches Knacken. Woher es genau kam, konnte ich schlecht lokalisieren. Bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung knackte, knarzte es. Zuerst habe ich die Pedale neu geschmiert.
> Das Knacken blieb.
> Den Kassettenvielkeil innen, mit Montagepaste neu montiert.
> ...



Bei mir war's genau die selbe Geschichte! Das Knacken fing auf einmal an, habe alles ausprobiert, bis schließlich das Schmieren der hinteren Boost-Achse endlich Abhilfe geschaffen hat. Nun ist alles leise


----------



## Humankapital (15. Juli 2020)

TMD23 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich seltsam, dass deine Sattelstütze so verkratzt ist. Meine Stütze hat am Anfang auch mal geknackt, mit ordentlich Carbon-Montagepaste war das dann aber verschwunden. Hast du den Durchmesser der Stütze mal gemessen? Vielleicht hat die Übermaß? Oder dein Sattelrohr Untermaß in dem Bereich wo die Kratzer sind. Merkst du dass sich die Stütze auf den letzten Zentimetern schwerer einschieben lässt?



Die Stütze lässt sich schön saugend ins Sitzrohr führen, so wie es sein soll. Mit einer Folie würde die da nicht mehr rein gehen, ohne diese wieder runter zu schälen. Hatte schon überlegt eine Schicht Lack aufzutragen oder die Stütze unten mal in Epoxid-Harz zu tauchen...
An die Stelle im Sitzrohr komme ich nicht ran zum Messen, zu tief im Rahmen.
Da mir das keine Ruhe lässt, habe ich mich durch meinen Schmiermittelbestand getestet. Seit gestern habe ich mit genau der Kombination SixPack Skywalker Klemme und dem neon gelben Shimano Premium Grease vorerst Ruhe. Alle anderen Kombinationen knackten fröhlich weiter.
Mal sehen ob das von Dauer ist. Den Grund für den Abrieb beseitigt es natürlich nicht.
Wenn alle Stricke reißen muss doch mal eine andere Teststütze her.


----------

